# Currywurst Tour, Germany, August 2016



## tank2020 (Sep 6, 2016)

The family and I went on a little road trip in Germany over August. Starting in Munich and driving the Romantic Road to Wurzburg, then on to Berlin.

Whilst in Germany it would be rude not to stop of at some derps that I had my eye on. Some of which I have wanted to see since beginning my hobby back in 2010.

There were no derps on my list until the second week of the trip. 1st on my list Dr Anna's House. I found this place by searching the internet for a 2 months, about 3 years ago (before it was common knowledge)and wanted to see it ever since, having watched the place slowly deteorate with each report posted on the forums. 

We pulled up outside *Dr Anna's House* to find Heras fencing surrounding it, all the yard cleared and builders loitering on site. F**K was the word that repeatedly popped in my head. Once I had calmed down it was of to the next stop.

The *Air Museum *was ok, small and very public with some office forecourt holding a lot of the vehicles. Took a couple of pictures from the fence as I was getting eyeballed by a couple of dog walkers. I began to believe the trip may not bare much fruit.

















*Beelitz*, exploring mecca. we arrived to find thousands of people wandering around, organised tours, aerial walk way through the tree tops and the best buildings behind yet more fence with motion cameras, beeping every time I got near the fence. The main pavilion now has on site security. I have never been so disappointed, this was a place I have yearned to see for nearly 7 years and now it was theme park. I suspect if you got there early enough the place would be doable, but a schedule is a schedule.









































*Kaserne Krampnitz*, I could not wait to see the mural in the Adler building. 10 seconds over the wall, and we got caught by security and chucked of site. It was weird, the security was kind of alright initially, but once we were back at the car he started going berserk shouting at us, and threatening police and fines. I guess he felt safe once in the open.

*Schloss H*, success! Apart from having to hide form a postie for 15 minutes this was a breeze, however I forgot my tripod, and it was dark so the photos aren't great.































I was now getting a bit disillusioned by the whole venture and the urge was wavering. However the *CCCP Flight School *got the old mojo back, stunning building and nice and relaxed. We met a group of Brit explorers in the theatre who were a bit cagey about who they were (nice to meet you) they informed me they had not long been to Dr Anna's House. (How could this be) Apparently it was the house next to the one with Heras fencing. I felt sick at this point, I could not believe how stupid and lazy I had been. Lesson learnt!




















































And finally at little trek to *The Beast* (I think this is the one referred to as this) absolutely amazing machine, gigantic. and behind a fence be protected by a guy on a moped.





















In all, not the best exploring trip but the holiday on a whole was great, I highly recommend Bavaria, it is stunning.

Thanks for looking and reading, if you made it this far.

My Family, sorry CREW!




[/url]


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 6, 2016)

You've done well in capturing what you sought out to do, but there's lots more in Germany to visit and photograph, ex GDR buildings, airfields, bunkers, railway stations and the list goes on. Bavaria is my favourite part of Germany, they seem to speak a different German than those in the north. Oh, and paulaner weissbier is my favourite tipple. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Really enjoyed your German road trip!


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds eventful!! You got some great photos even with all the drama. Cheers Tank.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 7, 2016)

The 'Beast' is awesomely beastly!...love that - nice one.


----------



## druid (Sep 7, 2016)

An excellent and varied collection of sites and images. Perhaps not quite what you wanted but great to see here none the less.


----------



## smiler (Sep 7, 2016)

Enjoyed that, Thanks Tank


----------



## tazong (Sep 7, 2016)

Fantastic photos really loved them - i am off to the octoberfest in munich in a couple of weeks - really was not planning on taking my camera as beer and equipment dont normally bide well with me but i think it will have to come along.
Thanks so much for sharing.
Really loved those first two pictures - beautiful - the beast was pretty awesome to


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 7, 2016)

Very cool! I may have a pop at the beast sooner or later.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 8, 2016)

Great report mate, some lovely images there. Sounds like a great holiday!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Cracking report Tank,really enjoyed it all.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice report. Does sound like you where a bit unlucky to be honest. been in Germany 4 times only got collared at Beelitz once (well the quadrant was being converted) got in ok 3 other times around the site. Krampitz last time Aug last year the mural has had a bit of vandalism done to it. Not serious. wondered around inside you just have the eyes and ears open we dodged the ranger and work krews who are onsite most of the day (6am start). You did go to the hospital just down the road from the flight school didn't you that is quite nice Lenen mural. Loved the flight school just didn't have enough time there. 

Me i am off to the west side of Germany this month so hopefully fun and success awaits


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2016)

A corking report and really nice pics, loved it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2016)

Pincheck said:


> Nice report. Does sound like you where a bit unlucky to be honest. been in Germany 4 times only got collared at Beelitz once (well the quadrant was being converted) got in ok 3 other times around the site. Krampitz last time Aug last year the mural has had a bit of vandalism done to it. Not serious. wondered around inside you just have the eyes and ears open we dodged the ranger and work krews who are onsite most of the day (6am start). You did go to the hospital just down the road from the flight school didn't you that is quite nice Lenen mural. Loved the flight school just didn't have enough time there.
> 
> Me i am off to the west side of Germany this month so hopefully fun and success awaits



Hope you have a good time there, for derelict buildings I would have a look around a town called Nordhausen, near the Harz mountains, you might find an odd house or a hotel.........


----------

